# Help dating Sloan's Liniment bottle?



## katemail13 (Jun 18, 2019)

Hi, all.

Found this embossed Sloan's Liniment bottle near a mine in SE Utah.  Still has its lid, although that is a little rusty.  The bottle front is embossed with SLOAN'S LINIMENT, and MADE IN USA.  The bottom has several characters on it, and I had a hard time getting a good picture of it, so I drew a diagram.  

Please help me figure out its date - I am interested in the date, but also HOW to find the date on my own, next time!  

Thanks for any help,

Katie


----------



## sandchip (Jun 18, 2019)

I don't know for sure, but I'd guess 1920s-30s.  Maybe someone better versed on ABM base markings will nail it down.  I like those old Sloan's bottles.

Just noticed that you're fairly new here, so welcome aboard!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 18, 2019)

My guess is 1930s to 1950s, to my knowledge medicine bottles generally weren't dated at all.  Seems like it was mainly drink bottles that were, unless there's some other date marking system that I don't know about.


----------



## katemail13 (Jun 18, 2019)

Thank you, sandchip and CanadianBottles!  I will wait for more replies.  I am new, but definitely want to learn about old glass bottles!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 18, 2019)

I agree with all of the above. It's been my experience that many medicine bottles don't have any exact "dates" on the bottom of the bottles. The numbers and letters you are seeing would pertain more to the internal codes of whatever factory made it.


----------

